# Pymatuning 2/6/22



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Slow day for us. 3 of us fished from 7:30-1:30 in 23 fow out of Jamestown State Park. Lots of lookers, but only a few takers. Kept 2 crappie and 3 perch. Threw back a short walleye and a few short perch. 4g firetiger Vibrato and a size 5 Jiggin Rap with a minnow head caught my fish. The drag wasn't too bad as long as you stayed on the path. It was frozen slush, so I'd imagine as that top layer thaws, it'll be a bear getting out.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

We're do you buy the vibratos?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> We're do you buy the vibratos?


Fin Feather Fur in Middleburg had some earlier this season. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> We're do you buy the vibratos?


Fin feather fur in Boardman also had a nice selection of them at a very reasonable price last week. That's a great lure in my opinion.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

RStock521 said:


> Slow day for us. 3 of us fished from 7:30-1:30 in 23 fow out of Jamestown State Park. Lots of lookers, but only a few takers. Kept 2 crappie and 3 perch. Threw back a short walleye and a few short perch. 4g firetiger Vibrato and a size 5 Jiggin Rap with a minnow head caught my fish. The drag wasn't too bad as long as you stayed on the path. It was frozen slush, so I'd imagine as that top layer thaws, it'll be a bear getting out.


I fished there on Saturday with almost the same results, one 8# catfish, 2 perch and a few short perch. I sized down to a jig and 1 maggot to see what the lookers were and I caught 5 Shinners ( there are a ton of bait fish there )!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Check FishUSA on line…


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

mark's bait and tackle


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I fished there on the 2nd and again on the 7th and caught very good numbers and size of bluegills and a few big crappies in 20ft on 4mm tungsten jigs and plastics. When the bite slowed down I’d take the plastic off and put a waxworm on. Some good size too. Lots over eight and fat. Easy to fillet. If those big lures aren’t good, and you want to catch some fish to take home or even catch and release. Try that.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fisherman central in New Franklin/Manchester has a pretty good selection of vibratos. I've got a few but never seem to do well with them. How's your presentation? Are you finesse fishing with taps, or actually vertical jigging?


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

I’ve done really well on vibrato this year for walleye. I jig them up a foot or so and let them fall back down short pause and keep repeating that sequence. Don’t change up when you mark a fish keep doing the same thing.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys appreciate all the responses.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll lift them 6-12" just fast enough to feel them flutter, then when I mark fish I'll finess them and kind of "tap" my rod tip when the marks are on me. If they don't hit, I'll lift it 3-6" to get it to vibrate, then continue to tap. I get a majority of my fish on them when I'm finessing/tapping them. I don't tip them with anything either as it ruins the action.


----------

